# full melt hash?



## headband (Dec 29, 2007)

jjust wondering if anyone other there knows a legit way to make full melt. I used the honey bee oil extractor... for oil, but id like some full melt hash, yellow bombyness. or earwax would be better


----------



## Firepower (Dec 30, 2007)

Full Melt?  thats a firs for me, havent heard of that 1 before, maybe some 1 else has..


----------



## DragonTattooz (Dec 30, 2007)

Buy some bubble bags, or make your own.


----------



## headband (Dec 30, 2007)

they make bubble hash, I want full melt h, mos likely but idk .


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 30, 2007)

> but id like some full melt hash, yellow bombyness. or earwax would be better



Care to expand a little ? ... for us uneducated ones ... thanks


----------



## Hick (Dec 30, 2007)

..first, "oil" is not hash. It is a tincature "extracted" with a solvent. A solvent such as butane "extracts" _essential oils_, not just thc.

.."Full melt" can be accomplished w/ bubble bags, the key is to _gently_ stir/beat the material, so as to NOT pulverize the material, small enough to go through the screens. ("I" prefer/have found fresh, undried easier to accomplish it with) Different strains, environmental conditions, ect. will produce different sized trichomes, therefore, you will find your "full melt" in different screen sizes, from different materials.
  The difference between full melt and just 'good hash', is the amount of plant material in it.


----------



## headband (Dec 30, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..first, "oil" is not hash.


never said oil is hash....


			
				Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Care to expand a little ? ... for us uneducated ones ... thanks


 Well fulll melt is hash, when you heat it up is melts into a liquid. Its normaly a  yellow tint, but ive gotten it in black too. Its really really stick hash. Earwax is pretty much oil i think, I have no clue how to make it, but id love to know how!! heres a picture, it looks exactly like a bunch or earwax. When you freeze it, it stays soft, the only oil ive ever seen do that.


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 30, 2007)

id love to take a hit of that what ever it is lol looks like ud get nice and toated 








HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM 
AND HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## headband (Dec 30, 2007)

its ear wax. $55 a g, tastes like a pine tree, hah a little rhyme. You dont even understand the taste, a drop works wonders and it jizz's all over your bud when you light it.


----------



## Free The Weed (Dec 30, 2007)

headband said:
			
		

> never said oil is hash....
> 
> Well fulll melt is hash, when you heat it up is melts into a liquid. Its normaly a  yellow tint, but ive gotten it in black too. Its really really stick hash. Earwax is pretty much oil i think, I have no clue how to make it, but id love to know how!! heres a picture, it looks exactly like a bunch or earwax. When you freeze it, it stays soft, the only oil ive ever seen do that.



That looks like hash oil mixed with bubble hash. I've never heard of anybody doing that, but that's what it looks like to me.

To the best of my knowledge The term "full melt" came from Bubble Man, Soma, BOG, etc who all started messing with bubble bags and somebody noticed that the seemingly more "pure", or finely screened, bubble hash would melt when heat was applied. I don't know who coined the phrase, but I had never heard it before that time.

Point being that "full melt" is, in fact, bubble hash.


----------



## KADE (Dec 30, 2007)

Sometimes when u make *iso oil* it'll turn into what looks like hash, either light or dark... but with any little bit of heat it melts right into the black oil a person is used to.

If *hash* is made correctly. It WILL bubble and boil when you have the lighter to it when smoking it.


----------



## headband (Dec 31, 2007)

so maby investing in some white kief, i threw some cash down an a set of bubble bags 5 gallon (8) bag kit. he has a 10,000 press too. Its ok stuff, but most the time it a lot of plant matter cus the kief isnt the best, havent been able to get ahold of the white stuff


----------



## headband (Jan 4, 2008)

so i went to the club to get some hash, she said it would, I didnt believe "her" but bought it anyways in hope of a melt. I knew more than she did i guess, cus all it did was bubble a few times and ignite. no melt.. I want some stuff that melts and soaks into the buds, Ill find some today...


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 4, 2008)

so you got a set of bubble bags i se these to hash my cuttings after i clean my buds i freeze the cuttings and then i put them in the largest bag about a pound of shake and tiny budlets then i through the bags (largest holding the shake then stepping down the bags inside each other) then i through them in a little washing machine full of ice water i have a little travil washing machine that works great let it tumble around for a while and if you do this right there will be no veg. matter in the hash press dry and smoke


----------



## headband (Jan 6, 2008)

i use a 5 gall bucket I dont have a travel washing machine, I think I need to try using less plant matter and more pure stuff


----------



## gangalama (Jan 6, 2008)

i trimmed yesterday and the gum from the scissors was definately full melt, it just greased down the buds. So imma make some waterhash with fresh leaves see how it goes.


----------



## headband (Jan 11, 2008)

mm cant wait till harvest time and those stick icky fingers


----------



## gangalama (Jan 11, 2008)

gangalama said:
			
		

> i trimmed yesterday and the gum from the scissors was definately full melt, it just greased down the buds. So imma make some waterhash with fresh leaves see how it goes.


 
didnt get a lot, but it was good.   definately not what u have pictured above.


----------



## headband (Jan 12, 2008)

yea earwax is really unique, how much did you get off those siz like .3


----------



## Growdude (Jan 12, 2008)

Ive found when making bubble hash the way to make the best hash is to use good bud and dont overbeat/overmix the bucket.

Less mixing = higher quality
More mixing = higher quanity


----------

